# Fallklappenrelais (Außer Betrieb Anzeige)



## MRT (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Fallklappenrelais, das bei Störung oder Stromausfall, "Außer Betrieb" anzeigt. Solch ein Relais ist doch auch bei jedem Bankomat eingebaut, sowas müsste doch zu bekommen sein, oder?
Ich habe jetzt Google gequält und all unsere Lieferanten angerufen, ob Sie sowas im Angebot haben, aber leider nichts.

lg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenne sowas als Melderelais, z. B *hier*.


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 Februar 2009)

Genau das sind Fallklappenrelais


----------

